# new emoticon request



## alidsl (Dec 5, 2011)

I've decided to turn this into the emoticon request thread:






 :dance:





 :zoidberg:





 :holmes:





 :vulpes:





 :yay2:


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2011)

I second this motion.


----------



## Dangy (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvdf5n-zI14


----------



## mameks (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Dec 5, 2011)

Dangy said:


> ~VID SNIP~


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6OtFKNDPUc&feature=related


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## Rydian (Dec 5, 2011)

I do have to admit it is rather fitting for people's reactions to certain things.




Like boobs.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 5, 2011)

It would be :dance:


----------



## Vinnymac (Dec 5, 2011)

This is a must.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 6, 2011)

Why has this not been added yet?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 6, 2011)

I approve of this.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 6, 2011)

see, everyone loves it


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 6, 2011)

I like this, I can see it working very well.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 6, 2011)

Keep supporting guys


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 6, 2011)

Me want


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 6, 2011)

I likey.



Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## alidsl (Dec 6, 2011)

Densetsu likes it therefore it must be added


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2011)

Can we get this one too:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ?


----------



## alidsl (Dec 6, 2011)

Veho said:


> Can we get this one too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stay on topic


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## alidsl (Dec 5, 2011)

I've decided to turn this into the emoticon request thread:






 :dance:





 :zoidberg:





 :holmes:





 :vulpes:





 :yay2:


----------



## chyyran (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, please


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 6, 2011)

yes yes yes yes! To all of them! We should create a petition.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 6, 2011)

anymore requests?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 6, 2011)

alidsl said:


> anymore requests?


I request this:


----------



## alidsl (Dec 6, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > anymore requests?
> ...


That's not gonna happen, sorry


----------



## Nujui (Dec 6, 2011)

Eyup.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Dec 6, 2011)

Rydian said:


> I do have to admit it is rather fitting for people's reactions to certain things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think of the dancing emoticon's hands as if they were its boobs.

Can't unsee.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2011)

I love all three of them. 

(plus I want my fox avatar added, plz)


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 7, 2011)

We approve of this~
*takes off crown*


Densetsu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 7, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I love all three of them.
> 
> (plus I want my fox avatar added, plz)


I concur, a fox icon would be fantabulous.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2011)

Densetsu said:


> I concur, a fox icon would be fantabulous.


----------



## wasim (Dec 7, 2011)

the :dance: and :holmes: looks good


----------



## alidsl (Dec 7, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > I concur, a fox icon would be fantabulous.


Added as :vulpes:


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 8, 2011)

I approve of :vulpes:

The others are so-so.


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Dec 8, 2011)

Densetsu said:


> I likey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





My word.. o.o
Approve approve approve!


----------



## Cyan (Dec 8, 2011)

The dancing smiley animation looks incomplete, the loop spot is really weird 
a "pingpong" animation would have been better, no?

But it will look like a little this one (for the hand movements) if it's in pingpong:





 :yay2: ?

yay =


----------

